# What's the latest software version?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

what's the newest software version available to Bolts? Mine has this really annoying problem where it seems to have some sort of HDMI handshake issue between the Bolt, my receiver and my TV. I thought I had read this was fixed in the latets release, but I'm not sure what the latets release is so I'm not sure if my Bolt has it or not.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Still 20.7.1 (per release notes); mine reports as 20.7.1.RC2-USC-11-849


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's the same one I have on my Bolt+ so I guess I'm current. I thought I red somewhere that some users were getting a newer version, like RC12 or RC14 or something like that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That's the same one I have on my Bolt+ so I guess I'm current. I thought I red somewhere that some users were getting a newer version, like RC12 or RC14 or something like that.


On other (non-BOLT) devices, perhaps...?

On my...

Roamio (4-tuner): 20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-846
Roamio Pro: 20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-840
Mini v2: 20.7.1.RC2-01-6-A93​They're all RC2, but strange this is... I thought the same as you, that one of them would be RC10 or something else. Would've sworn I'd seen that version reported in the last few weeks. (edit: Hmmm... maybe that OperaTV app thread. edit3: Yep, found it, though not in a thread dedicated to the Opera app. And, ironically, it was YOU who'd posted a non-RC2 version: 20.7.1.RC14-01-6-A92.)

edit: p.s. Have you thought about an opt-in feature for your Pytivo Desktop that would anonymously send software versions to some collection agent?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> That's the same one I have on my Bolt+ so I guess I'm current. I thought I red somewhere that some users were getting a newer version, like RC12 or RC14 or something like that.


I was looking for that post also, so it's not your imagination. I do remember it was on a Mini.

Mavrik is dead, Hydra delayed


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You said 'odd handshake issue", but didn't elaborate.

I was programming a Harmony Remote yesterday for a long-term client who had moved and replaced/shifted TV's.

On the new Denon Receiver with the older Panasonic TV, I had to alter the 'power on' order and timing for the Cable Box to reliably get a picture at start up. Until I increased the 'Startup Delay' on the TV (in the Harmony Remote Settings) and moved the Receiver 'Power ON' to last, I'd get a black screen fairly consistently. I didn't have to spend a lot of time thinking about, because I'm starting to consider that fairly common.

HTH.

-KP


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I get a long delay before it shows a picture, then after a few seconds it blanks out again for a few seconds, then comes back. Usually. Sometimes it will blank out that second time and never come back. Then I have to switch the input on my receiver and switch it back to get it to show a picture. This also happens sometimes in Netflix when I start a show, or even when that stupid auto-start thing kicks in.

I'm using a TiVo Slide Pro, not a harmony, so I have no control over the order or delay of powering things on.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, that sounds different than what I was talking about.

I assume you've tried different HDMI cables?

I have seen devices that just didn't like each other...

-KP


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, that sounds different than what I was talking about.
> 
> I assume you've tried different HDMI cables?
> 
> ...


I had an Onkyo receiver until a couple weeks ago. It had an even worse reaction to the Bolt. I swapped it for a Pioneer and that's what I'm getting now. Seems like it might be more to do with the TV then the receiver though. I'm using a really long cable from the receiver to the TV so I guess that could be an issue, but the Roamio never has an issue with it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I suppose suggesting moving everything over by the TV (Or moving the TV closer) to try it all with different cables is too much work?

If you were able to determine it's the cables, you could use a HDMI-Over-Cat5 or the like to replace it. If just swapping the cable out isn't a possibility?

-KP


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could try a shorter cable. The main reason it's so long is because it runs down the back of the rack, along the floor and up the back of the TV stand. I could probably reach a 6' cable directly from the reciver to the TV just to see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I could try a shorter cable. The main reason it's so long is because it runs down the back of the rack, along the floor and up the back of the TV stand. I could probably reach a 6' cable directly from the reciver to the TV just to see if it fixes the issue.


In my experience, if you are sending 720p/1080i most cables should be fine. 1080p and higher you start seeing cable issues especially longer ones. Non-encrypted you see sparklies. HDCP connections you get blank outs and negotiation problems.


----------



## Yukon721 (May 29, 2009)

We have a Tivo Roamio (500gb) and after 2 years the HDMI port decided crap out. I have tried a different TV and different cables and no go. I get the dreaded No Signal. I called Tivo a week ago and they said it is a known issue and the their engineers will send a software update. That never happened. I said to the rep it seems to be a hardware issue and a software update would be useless. I asked them if I could do an exchange for another unit and the rep had the nerve to say the unit they send may have the same problem. I asked if they had a QC department that verifies their unit work BEFORE sending them out and I heard crickets. I was SO frustrated I just hung up. So I have a 375 buck paper weight on my hands.

So at this point either I throw the Tivo in the recycling bin or wait until they get up off their a$$es and come up with a fix. I am beyond frustrated. I called Weaknees and they informed me that they do not have a fix for this and suggested I grab Tivo support by the plums and have them do an exchange. <end of rant>

Has anyone been able to find a fix for their dead HDMI port? I am ALL ears. Thank you Paul


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I could try a shorter cable. The main reason it's so long is because it runs down the back of the rack, along the floor and up the back of the TV stand. I could probably reach a 6' cable directly from the reciver to the TV just to see if it fixes the issue.


One other 'crazy' idea would be to insert a 2 port HDMI splitter and run separate HDMI cables to each device.

You can usually pick them up for ~$20, if you look around...

-KP


----------

